# Canadian Forces Fitness Test (Video)



## Poco (26 Jan 2008)

I thought this could help some people:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hUh--kGmM&feature=related

Sorry if it has already been posted.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2008)

NOTE: The above video is abit dated, the Step Test is no longer used. Instead the 20 MSR is used.


----------



## omgLiam (29 Jan 2008)

I'm digging the music in between sections. That's pretty much exactly what I think about when I envision 90's educational videos.


----------



## Poco (30 Jan 2008)

omgLiam said:
			
		

> I'm digging the music in between sections. That's pretty much exactly what I think about when I envision 90's educational videos.



Now that you mention it, I think I saw a shop safety video that used that music.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (31 Jan 2008)

http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

The latest PDF showing the requirements and recommended Fitness training


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Feb 2008)

Ah, I remember the step test:

Up 2...3 DOWN 2...3...

with really cheesy music in the background. I remember being told, "wipe that smile off your face Private" during the test.


----------



## Poco (17 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> NOTE: The above video is abit dated, the Step Test is no longer used. Instead the 20 MSR is used.



I actually had to do the step test. I was told by the test conductor that the beep test was only used when your are in.  

I did my test at CFRC Vancouver.


----------



## candamyr (17 Jul 2009)

OkotoksRookie said:
			
		

> http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf
> 
> The latest PDF showing the requirements and recommended Fitness training



This link doesn't work anymore... I found the brochure in the recruiting section of the official website - however, they secured the PDF in a way that you can't even print it off for reference... Any ideas?


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Jul 2009)

Just quick clarification the step test can still be used as an alternative to the shuttle run here in Esquimalt for people that have a problem with the shuttle run. 

My best guess, often at CFRC they use the step test just for logistical reasons, a lot easier to but a couple stairs in a small room then to rent a gym for a couple people doing their fitness test.


----------



## Ruski (20 Jul 2009)

PoCo said:
			
		

> I thought this could help some people:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_hUh--kGmM&feature=related
> 
> Sorry if it has already been posted.




Step test isnt that for Res? Anyway this video is removed stupid youtube laws... :'(


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2009)

Ruski said:
			
		

> Step test isnt that for Res?



No, is not.

It is used throughout the CF, not only for the Reserve PT Test.  It is used in lieu of the Shuttle Run on a CF Expres Test in cases where a person can not do the Shuttle Run.  It is also used, as has already been mentioned, where facilities do not permit a Shuttle Run to be done.


----------



## brandon_ (17 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> NOTE: The above video is abit dated, the Step Test is no longer used. Instead the 20 MSR is used.


Im sorry, but i have got a little confused. The 20 MSR is the same as the beep test? Or is it totally differnt and im just out of it?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> Im sorry, but i have got a little confused. The 20 MSR is the same as the beep test? Or is it totally differnt and im just out of it?



Yes, the 20 MSR and the "beep" test are the same.  The Step test is different.


----------



## brandon_ (17 Aug 2009)

alright thank you.
I know this has been mentioned very many times but im so lost.
Doing the PT for reservers you do the (19) pushups,situps and 20 MSR? and do you also do the step test ( im guessing its running stairs right?)


----------



## owa (17 Aug 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> alright thank you.
> I know this has been mentioned very many times but im so lost.
> Doing the PT for reservers you do the (19) pushups,situps and 20 MSR? and do you also do the step test ( im guessing its running stairs right?)



I assume the Step Test is the Harvard Step Test, in which case you're given a platform that's a little bit off the ground (something 40cm) and you have to step on and off of it at a continuous pace for a few minutes.  Afterwhich, your heartrate is monitored for a minute or so.  It helps uncover heart problems and the like.  I'm not sure what the standard is in the CF (or if there is a standard), but this is the Step Test as I've known it all my life.


----------



## grimborn (17 Aug 2009)

I am not positive as I am not a reserve but from what I have read it sounds like the reserves are tested before their basic training. In this test most do the step test due to space limitation but everyone reserve or reg force does the 20m shuttle run or beep test (same thing) during the first week of basic for the CF express test


----------



## brandon_ (17 Aug 2009)

grimborn- Yes you do do the pt test before basic, and that has cleard up most of my first question. thanks.


----------

